# Homilies



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 29, 2010)

The more I preach it seems that my style of preaching is more along the lines of what I hear people call homilies. It is not intentional. It is just how my brain thinks and it comes out. 

For example I am preaching through Colossians right now and the basic structure of my sermon goes like this.

I. Intro
II. Explain the first section of what Paul is saying.
III. Show how to apply this section to our lives
IV. Explain second section
V. Apply second section
VI. Explain third section
VII. Apply third section
VIII. Conclusion

I discuss the over arching theme of all three sections in the intro and conclusion. 

Is this necessarily a bad thing? I had some people tell me recently that homilies were a good start and the more I preach the more I will get away from them.

Thoughts?


----------

